

When His Project Was Canceled, an Unemployed Programmer Sneaked Into Apple  - sonabinu
http://mentalfloss.com/article/31077/when-his-project-was-canceled-unemployed-programmer-kept-sneaking-apple-finish-job

======
jasoncartwright
This story comes around every year or so. Here is the original -
[http://www.pacifict.com/Story/](http://www.pacifict.com/Story/)

